# Jasco green  wood preservative



## Comolohalgo340 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello!  My shower walls were remove and what was found was alot of damaged wood.  My husband wants to use wood coated with Jasco Green Termin 8 wood preservative.  Just want to know, is this a good idea??  This stuff really has a strong ordor .  Husband says once walls get closed up, the smell will go away..  :help:


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2012)

There are treatments that can be used inside but anything containing CCA should not be used inside.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jul 24, 2012)

The active ingredient of Jasco Green Termin 8 is not CCA, and I don't think it contains any arsenic.  Instead, its active ingredient (25%) is copper napthanate, which gives it the deep green color.  It is the strongest wood preservative available that can be applied by anyone without requiring a special license to do so.

A few years ago, I was Project Manager on a timber bridge rehabilitation contract where we applied close to 500 gallons of a similar copper napthanate product (Perm-e-8), first spraying and then back-rolling it after properly diluting it with stoddard solvent.  The strong smell and color tend to dissipate after several weeks of weather exposure, and were completely gone in a month or so, but I'm not sure that will happen where the members are sealed inside of a home's walls.  I vaguely recall the 50-gallon drums of the stuff having been marked "For Exterior Use Only."  An option might be to loosely stack the treated members in the yard for a few weeks, letting them do their drying/deodorizing before using them in the bathroom.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.archchemicals.com/Fed/WOLW/Products/Preservative/sillbor/default.htm
This the treatment for inside the house. On checking I found Bridgeman right about the CCA but I still wouldn't use it. Maybe an outside wall that will have a vapour barrier but that's all.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 26, 2012)

If it's construted correctly this time there never should be a moisture issue again.
Boracare, and Timbor are two other products that would work.
The other product you suggest would be more you insect damage not moisture damage.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Joe; two correction in the same thread, I must be having a bad week.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Thanks Joe; two correction in the same thread, I must be having a bad week.



You're human...you'll heal.


----------



## iris89 (Jun 8, 2020)

i am searching for where to buy
*Jasco green wood preservative*

OR A SIMILAR PRODUCT.


----------

